# sucker fishing at night



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

hey, i'm new to this site and have a question on suckers.
i have a large creek in our property i know has suckers, i'm having a tough time getting them in the holes, and i know they are swimming up the creek at night so how is the best way to get them at night???


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

SPEAR and spOt lighT!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

anyone else


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

I've always caught them on a crawler fishing off the bottom at night. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

fish them how you normally would works on other rivers ive sucker fished for.


----------



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

well, i tried last night untill midnight and only cought bullheads :sad:


----------



## Lizette (Dec 10, 2010)

Use night crawlers to catch suckers. Although suckers can be caught on corn and doughballs much like carp can it is much easier to use a night crawler. Hook the night crawler through and through so it cannot wriggle off the hook.​


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

Why are you wasting your time @ night for suckers?!? They bite great during the day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

fishman210 said:


> Why are you wasting your time @ night for suckers?!? They bite great during the day!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not for me, unles under a bridge, but their are only a so many under there, are you talking about in holes or under a bridge???


----------



## fishman210 (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know how deep the creek is your talkin about, but the ones we fish are 3 ft and the holes are 5-7. We use enough weight to keep it where we cast it. 2 hooks on about 6-8" pieces of line (or just buy snelled hooks) put 2 of them on your line, 1 near the weight and 1 farther up. To put them on your line, just wrap and put the hook through the loop, pull tight. Make sure when you put the worm on it is perfectly straight. Not curled or balled up on the hook. The bite is more of a vibration then a tap. Set the pole down, rig up 2 more and spread them out along the bank. Hope that helps...if not, get out the spot lights and frog spears! Its a blast!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

thanks, that sounds like the size creek i'm fishing, but i usually dont have the worm on straight, but maybe thats why, thanks every one.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

fishman210 said:


> SPEAR and spOt lighT!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats how we do it also,wade upstream.sometimes so many of them there banging off your legs..lantern 1/2 wrapped with tin foil works great


----------



## cobaintrapper (Mar 24, 2012)

whats the tin foil for???


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

cobaintrapper said:


> whats the tin foil for???


 wrap 1/2 your lantern glass with tin foil so it reflects all the light toward the water and away from your face..


----------

